# Diagrama electrico para conexion a computadora Toyota IPSUM



## Rolando T (May 17, 2010)

Buenas . quisiera saber donde poder conseguir diagrama electrico para conexion a la computadora de un Toyota IPSUM modelo 1999 motor 2000 cc a gasolina. gracias


----------

